# Hunt Training - Pup to Finished



## jsend2talk2u (Aug 23, 2008)

Are there any excellent Vizsla specific hunt training DVDs available? Books? How about pointer training applicable to Vizslas?


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

I do not have anything specific to Vizslas. But, you might want to try contacting your local chapter of NAVHDA - http://www.navhda.org/. Also, I've found their materials are more geared toward pointers/bird dogs as opposed to labs/retrivers. Here's a link to their store: http://navhdastore.org/. And, they consider this http://navhdastore.org/thetrainingandcareoftheversatilehuntingdog.aspx to be their training "bible"!

Good Luck. I wish I had started our pup earlier. Things got a little nuts and I think I've lost my chance!


----------



## LuckysMomSamj530 (Jul 14, 2009)

Try the book Gundog by Richard Wolters. We are using his technique for our puppy, Lucky. We also used his book, Waterdog, for our 3 year old Lab, Magpie. She is a very successful hunter. 2008-2009 duck season, she averaged several double & triple bird retrieves daily, with 2 hunters in our blind. She also hunts dove & pheasant with my husband. It's not a DVD, but it works. Good luck!


----------

